# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Bosch] Πρόβλημα με KGV36VL30S Bosch

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα σας.εχω το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο KGV36VL30S.λειπαμε για ένα μήνα από το σπίτι κ δούλευε κανονικά.χθες που γυρίσαμε σπίτι ο πατέρας μου έβαλε ...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

